
Open Sourcing Microsoft's C++ Standard Library Implementation - matt_d
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/open-sourcing-msvcs-stl/
======
moron4hire
>> As C++ Standardization accelerates, with more large features being voted in
every year, we believe that accepting major features as open source
contributions will be important.

Translation: we believe it will be cheaper to take changes from people working
for free/on someone else's payroll than to hire more of our own developers.

~~~
m-p-3
also, everyone wins

